# Studying Spanish in Alcudia, PMI



## LittleTraveller (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all!

I've recently moved to Alcudia (Mallorca) and I've been trying to find ads for spanish language classes/private teachers, but so far haven't had that good luck..

Do any of you have experience on some school or do you know someone who can give private lessons? :fingerscrossed:

//Maria


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Try Clases particulares y Profesores particulares or http://www.donprofesor.com/


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Best posting on one of the 'local' websites such as Bonygraph or PuertoPollensa. Think there was a lady advertising on one of those not so long ago. Daily Bulletin has ads every day in the classified section.


----------

